# Guardamar del Segura



## sandief (May 1, 2016)

Hi looking at Guardamar del Segura Alicante to buy a property are there expats living in the area if so could you share your experiences of the area in and out of season
I visited in May and loved it.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

sandief said:


> Hi looking at Guardamar del Segura Alicante to buy a property are there expats living in the area if so could you share your experiences of the area in and out of season
> I visited in May and loved it.


It's just up the road from us and I have been there today. It's a lovely place and is a good mix of people and nice cafés etc.


----------

